# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  I think I pulled a muscle! Ouch

## GGallin

I was doing my weekly routine of curls, I started at 25lbs for 10 reps. I always bump it up 5lbs at a time until I am about at 60-65lbs. I went to curl the 60 lbs dumbells and I felt this wierd twinge or something not right in my back so i stopped immediatly. I was curling on my left side but it pulled soething on my right side. Man it hurts to move my neck or right arm. I have never pulled a muscle before so I am guessing thats what I did. Its a sharp deep pain that goes from my neck to my mid back shoulder blade area. Does anyone think that sounds like a pulled muscle? This sucks I am at the peak of my workout routine and now this is slowing me down. If it is a pull how can i tell how severe it is.

----------


## Doc.Sust

pull muscle, ice , rest and motrin

----------


## GGallin

Well I will just do cardio this week and no lifting. So your saying it is a pull?

----------


## Doc.Sust

yes.cardio is fine

----------

